# Cheese w/ AMNS -  My First with both.



## ddt79 (Apr 7, 2012)

This is my first attempt at cheese, as well as cold smoking in general.  I'm using a hand-me-down Brinkman Electric Smoker I bought for me oldman more than a decade ago.  I wanted to stay away from placing the cheese on the racks.  So thanks to Pops Stockinette method, I knew that I could hang the cheese.  However with the Brinkman you simply have the dome cover.  Issue solved with a few J bolts throught the cover.  Now I could hang the Stockinettes.  The following pics are post smoke.

  
	

		
			
		

		
	


























I used Cherry sawdust in the AMNS for 4hrs.  The temp remained in the high 70's for all 4hrs.  I had to set up the Pop tent to help shade the smoker.







Some of the smoking was uneven, but hopefully will be less noticable after resting in the frig. a few weeks.







As always, thank you Food Saver!


----------



## smokin jaynh (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks good, how did they come out? im thinking of doing this soon. I have a barrell charcoal/wood smoker and dont think i could suspend the cheese. Is 70* a standard in cold smoking cheese?


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 8, 2012)

Very Cool Idea for hanging the cheese!

Nice Color!

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 8, 2012)

Cheese took on a great color


----------



## ddt79 (Apr 8, 2012)

@ Smokin Jay - From what I've read about cold smoking cheese from the wealth of information here on the forums 70's to low 80's is the best for the cheese.  85deg and above you could start to experience "sad cheese".  Especially with the softer cheeses.  I'm sure the firm cheeses could stand temps approaching 100deg.  Since I was smoking a variety of cheeses, I thought keeping the temps low was crucial to having "happy cheese".

@TJohnson - Thanks Todd.  Like I say, "If it ain't build that way, MacGyver it!"

@Scarbelly - Thanks, I can't wait to see what it looks like after it's 2 week siesta in the fridge.


----------



## smokin jaynh (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanx man, good cheese for thought...Ill try to maintain it low enough. as for the AMNS..thats a small box to burn pellets or sawdust in to create the smoke and it will give enough heat to cold smoke?


----------



## bobplumber (Apr 9, 2012)

been smokin about 8 months now. have always gotten good info from this forum.did some chedar and some peppr jack chees saturday night and a ham that was already factory smoked and spiral cut on sunday for easter. we had a feast


----------



## ddt79 (Apr 10, 2012)

@Smokin JayNH - The AMNS is Sawdust Only.  The AMNPS is the one that you can burn Pellets os Sawdust.  Once I'm done burning the current stack of sawdust I have, I'll most likely purchase the AMNPS.  Either one is a great addition to your smoking kit.


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 10, 2012)

Great idea for hanging it and the cheese looks great!


----------



## ddt79 (Apr 10, 2012)

@Husker - Thanks on both comments.


----------



## ddt79 (Apr 19, 2012)

Update:

I finally cut the cheese. I've waited two weeks to type that.

I'm not cutting into all of them at one. Going soft to hard. First on the cutting board is the Horseradish Cheddar. Good color, wonderful smoke flavor soon followed bye the slap of horsey and finished with the sharp cheddar. A perfect Tri-fecta. Here's a quick pic. As I cut into the others I'll update the thread.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks like a picture out of a magazine

Great Job!

Todd


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks Very Yum!! I really like the horseradish cheddar .. goes great on a French Dip sandwich


----------



## frosty (Apr 20, 2012)

Horseradish Cheddar!!!!  I gotta get some. . . . . .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. . . . . now!! Beautiful work.


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 20, 2012)

Cheese looks good :drool


----------



## bobplumber (Apr 20, 2012)

i smoked some cheese  in my MES 30 , 1st time put the AMNS withsawdust on bottom shelf , got sad cheese. next time put the AMNS under the element and everything came out fine , even here in warm tucson


----------



## ddt79 (Apr 21, 2012)

Got into the Monterey Jack today.  It paired well with a Newcastle Brown Ale.  Even though I know a Chefs knife isn't the primary cheese cutter, I thought it looked nice for the shot. Enjoy...More cheese to come later.


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 22, 2012)

bobplumber said:


> i smoked some cheese  in my MES 30 , 1st time put the AMNS withsawdust on bottom shelf , got sad cheese. next time put the AMNS under the element and everything came out fine , even here in warm tucson


Can't remember who it was that posted it .. but someone put 2 frozen water bottles under their cheese to help with over heating .. I thought it was brilliant 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks great!! DDT79


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 22, 2012)

DDT79 said:


> @Smokin JayNH - The AMNS is Sawdust Only.  The AMNPS is the one that you can burn Pellets os Sawdust.  Once I'm done burning the current stack of sawdust I have, I'll most likely purchase the AMNPS.  Either one is a great addition to your smoking kit.


Just curious - why wait to burn all of your dust before buying the AMNPS - use the dust for cheese and the pellets for everything else


----------



## ddt79 (Apr 22, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Just curious - why wait to burn all of your dust before buying the AMNPS - use the dust for cheese and the pellets for everything else


Just trying to be "financially responsible"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, and space out my purchases a bit.   Not that I've had any luck with that when it comes to hobbies.  Things will most likely workout the way of your post. Just thought if I could get the responsible sounding plan on paper, I stand a better chance of doing it.

Slapped three slices on my bacon burgers today.  It was a little slice of heaven, perfect for a cold, rainy spring day!

https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/8/85/8524d1b5_photobucket-4514-1335131879501.jpeg


----------



## ddt79 (Apr 23, 2012)

Cut into the Pepper Jack tonight.  Not bad.  It could have rested a bit longer to mellow out.  I wasn't a fan of the mustard I paired with it.  After the photo I cut some fresh strawberries and drizzled some aged balsamic over each slice...that worked out well!  I know Wegman's sells a Cranberry, Currant & Walnut cheese topper that would go great with the sharp bite of the Peppers.  Enjoy!


----------



## ddt79 (Apr 27, 2012)

I shredded some of the Asiago lastnight.  I'd have to say this has been my favorite thus far.  I love Asiago, and to have it Smoked really takes it to a new level.  Here are some of the pics.  I was pressed for time, so I had to use my phone for the pics.

Shredded and broiled for Salad Toppers.

https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/f/fe/fe3e3c36_photobucket-5064-1335487778961.jpeg

If you have to eat Greens...do it with Style!

https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/4/4c/4cd47b9b_photobucket-513-1335491806545.jpeg

On top of Spaghetti with Cheesy Garlic Toast!

https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/f/fb/fbec49dd_photobucket-16207-1335491824432.jpeg


----------



## tomolu5 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you search feature! Guess that chunk of asiago that is in my fridge is on the docket for tonight! I know this is an older thread, but those are some great photos man! awesome cheese


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 1, 2013)

DDT79,  Good job on your cheese.  Your cheese will mellow at a faster rate after sealing if left at room temperature or ideally between 55-70 degrees.  Also keep in mind that cheese will begin to change consistency above 80 degrees.

Maybe the following will help. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

Tom


----------

